# an embarrasing question



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a question, and maybe men can answer it for me.

My husband and I have been married for 13 years, and have had our "ups and downs" ( some really severe downs, in fact), but things are going well now.
My question is this:
my husband and I tend to have sex about three or four times a day ( yes, I am being truthful, lol), but even with that, he still looks at pornography online a few times a day ( on our netbook). I know about it, and he doesn't try to hide it ( I told him I didn't care, as long as he does it in private). But sometimes I wonder if this is normal or if I am doing something wrong that is making him want to look at pornography so much ( I have no interest in it, as it is all so corny)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Seems apparent that you both have very healthy, very high, sex drives.

Have you asked him what he gets from it? Do you guys discuss the quality as opposed to quantity of your sex lives?

If he is making love to you and ejaculating several times a day, and masturbating to pornography and ejaculating every day as well - frankly I'm astonished.


----------



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

as far as I know he is ( I haven't asked him about what "goes on in private" ( so to speak). 
to be honest, I would be fine whether we were doing it that much or not, but he seems to want to.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Then, I would shut the hell up and just wear a smile everyday.

If only some of us sex-starved wives (regardless of the reason) could be in your shoes for only one week.

Most guys like porn - enuff said. 

Count your blessings.

And like Deejo, I'm astonished too - if you need some help, let me know!


----------

